# Login Grrrr!



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just knew this would happen the first time I ran the new android app and saw it wanted to login every time. Today (a little after noon as I type this), I tried to start the app and it just times out trying to login. Nothing like not being able to get to your shows simply because the TiVo server is having a bad day...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

It worked a few times, but now it is a little after 1 and it has started timing out again. (Just when I'm trying to test some stuff).


----------

